# Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (2003)



## Dave (Jun 23, 2002)

It's not animation, and its not (yet) even a film, but my family loved this ride at EuroDisney, we went on it 3 times (my son went on 4 times).

The Hollywood Reporter indicates Geoffrey Rush is in talks to play Captain Blackheart in the Disney big-screen adaptation of the famous ride.

There didn't seem to be enough of a plot in the ride to make a film, but that's Hollywood.


----------



## nic (Jul 7, 2002)

I've been on the ride at the Magic Kindom. I must admit, after going on the rides/tours at MGM and Universal studios, I wasn't all to impressed with anything at the Magic Kindom (It's really designed for the small kiddies).

I remember sitting on the Pirates of the Caribbean ride eating sunflower seeds and flicking the shells at the pirate dummies. 

I don't think I've ever really seen anything from a pirate-genre.
Well.... except captain pugwash and that muppets film


----------



## Dave (Sep 4, 2002)

*Bloom Boards Pirates*



> SCIFI WIRE -- Orlando Bloom (Legolas in the Lord of the Rings films) will join Johnny Depp and Geoffrey Rush in the supernatural adventure film Pirates of the Caribbean, to be directed by Gore Verbinski for Disney, Variety reported. Jerry Bruckheimer is producing the film, which is based on the Disneyland ride of the same name.
> 
> Bloom will play the role of Will Turner, who teams up with the swashbucking Capt. Jack Sparrow (Depp) to rescue the governor's daughter when she is kidnapped by pirates who are battling an evil curse, the trade paper reported.


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2002)

*Fire Damages Pirates Set*



> SCIFI WIRE -- A fire broke out on the Disney studio lot on Sept. 10, causing $350,000 in damage to a soundstage where a set was under construction for Disney's upcoming film Pirates of the Caribbean, Variety reported. No one was injured in the blaze, which broke out shortly after 9:30 a.m. on Soundstage 2 in Burbank, Calif., Burbank fire Capt. Ron Bell told the trade paper. The two-alarm blaze was put out in about 45 minutes. Cause of the fire is under investigation.
> 
> Disney spokeswoman Michelle Bergman told the trade paper that it's still too soon to say if shooting for Pirates, a film based on the Disneyland ride, will proceed on schedule. The film is currently in preproduction. Pirates is slated for a summer 2003 release.



I hope no one got hurt, because that is quite amusing, considering the Disney ride has simulated fires raging from the buildings.

Since this isn't an 'Animation' maybe you want to move it from 'Disney Animation' to 'Up and Coming Films'. It is SciFi because of the supernatural content of the story.


----------



## nic (Sep 12, 2002)

Done

I take it by "supernatural adventure" it's going to have CGI in it.

Is the key audience going to be children?


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2002)

Since it's Disney I would guess so.

This is from "Coming Attractions":



> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Genre: Action/Historical/Supernatural.
> 
> Studio: Walt Disney Pictures.
> ...


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 17, 2003)

Definitely the *funniest* film i've seen in years, i wouldn't say it's target audience was children, i was even surprised to find out that it's a Disney-related production. 

Johnny Depp steals the show in the campest possible way!


----------



## FeedMeTV (Aug 21, 2003)

Depp was brilliant! I thought this film was absolutely great, I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Highlander II (Sep 2, 2003)

I thought it was fun -- I don't remember being on the ride at DisneyWorld, but I probably have been on it - 

The movie was good - sure, it was 'camp', but that was kind of the point -- it's a pirate story and a love story and an adventure all rolled up into one -- 

And not being one of those who rushed out to see LOTR (or has even seen it yet) - didn't recognize Orlando Bloom - actually, forgot he was in the movie and spent the whole thing trying to figure out where I'd seen him before! Ack! 

Johnny Depp - unless someone told you that was him - you probably wouldn't recognize him -- and he's come a long way from _21 Jump Street_ (which I never watched) -- he was quite good

The overall story was nicely done - some of the sword fight scenes went on a bit long, somewhat reminiscent of _The Princess Bride_, but still fun.


----------



## captaincarter (Sep 2, 2003)

i love the movie, i saw it a month ago.


----------



## kelsi (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FeedMeTV _
> *Depp was brilliant! I thought this film was absolutely great, I enjoyed every minute of it. *


I totally agree!! Though OB was great too!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 15, 2003)

I was totally disappointed by this film.  Actually, disappointed is a bit strong as I wasn't really expecting it to be that good.

The movie was way too long, and there were so many twists and turns that seemed to bring the story back to the exact same stage - oh right, we are going back to that island _again????!?_ 
I felt sorry for the cursed pirates and quite liked the 'nasty' commodore, so I don't know what exactly that says about the script.  Orlando Bloom was nice to look at, but was totally bland, Elizabeth seemed to know a lot about boats/ships for no plausible reason, and while Johnny Depp was fun to watch, he seemed to be in a different movie from everyone else.

I found the special effects to be a little overcooked in places too - especially in scenes where there didn't really seem to be any need for CGI, like when small row-boats were crushed by ships.

Ah, I am going to stop ranting now, I just don't get why everyone loved this film so much...


----------



## little smaug (Sep 15, 2003)

I'll admit that the plot wasn't that great, but i thought that the humourand the effects made up for it. Plus, the gorgeous Orlando Bloom and a wonderfully camp Johnny Depp - what more could you want in a film?


----------



## kelsi (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> Johnny Depp was fun to watch, he seemed to be in a different movie from everyone else.


hehehehehehe, that's very true, which I thought made it better.  The way his character was so ... unique, made any and all intereaction even better, imo.

I think half the reason for the success was the pretty faces.  :evil:


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 1, 2003)

I think this is one of those movies, if you think about it too much - it doesn't work.

It was just a 'fun' movie - the plot did some weird things and yeah - Elizabeth knew a lot about ships -- she was on the ship with her father a lot, I'd imagine - and she was rather obsessed w/ pirates -- 

I didn't go see it for the 'pretty faces' - I just wanted to see a fun movie - and that's what I saw -- I wasn't expecting anything from it but a 'fun ride' -- 

If I want the deep stuff - I'll go watch Schindler's List or JFK or Highlander D) or something w/ Christopher Lambert! 

Wouldn't rank this in my overall top 10 or so, but it's a fun flick -


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 1, 2003)

I went to see it again last night, and this time around i saw various plot holes, but honestly that didn't detract from my viewing pleasure.

Like H2 says, it was just a fun movie with spectacularly gorgeous eye candy, and it *might* have just revived the swashbuckling pirate genre, only time will tell


----------



## Cookie_Face (Nov 29, 2003)

i totally loved this film
i have seen it 4 times at the cinema and i can't wait to see it on dvd again!:rolly2:


----------



## FeedMeTV (Nov 30, 2003)

well it's out tomorrow (december 1) so you won't have long to wait!


----------



## Cookie_Face (Dec 7, 2003)

i now have the soundtrack, the video and a big poster!
i'm just waiting for the DVD cause they have sold out in every shop we've been in!:twirl:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cookie_Face _
> *i now have the soundtrack, the video and a big poster!
> *


You must really like this film!

Has anyone picked up the DVD yet?  As much as I was underwhelmed by the film I have read that the extra features are supposed to be pretty good, and an average film can be made a bit more exciting on DVD if there are some exceptional extras.

Also, in related news, I read last week that there are going to be two sequels made back to back (not another trilogy!).  I will hunt out the news item and make a new post when I find it.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Jan 7, 2004)

The special features are pretty good with plenty laughs which I always think's a good thing in an extra.
I love the blooper reel and sad person that I am I keep watching it over and over again.

I have a question though, where does Jack's compass point?


----------



## little smaug (Jan 8, 2004)

Hm, doesn't really seem like the kind of film that could stretch into a trilogy, but we shall see. 

As for the compass, i presume it points to the treasure caves.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 8, 2004)

Mmm, I might have to give the DVD a look - maybe I can persuade my flatmate to buy it 

And I agree - it doesn't seem like the sort of movie that would have a likely sequel, but that doesn't usually stop Hollywood!


----------



## Cookie_Face (Feb 21, 2004)

From what i've heard I think there is going to be a sequel with johnny depp orlando bloom and kiera knightly made in 2005 and released later that year.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Feb 22, 2004)

What do you think the story line will be for the sequel though? I suppose it'll be some sort of treasure but I can't really see how Kiera Knightly will fit into now that she's Mrs Turner.


----------



## Dave (Apr 4, 2004)

I finally saw this. Yep, I'm a bit late, I couldn't make it to te cinema while it was on, but the DVD and Video are now on sale so I bought it.

I was a little disappointed, but it is fun, and there was so much going on in the action that I could certainly watch it a few more times.


> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *Johnny Depp was fun to watch, he seemed to be in a different movie from everyone else.*



I thought that too! But I also agree with Kelsi that it made it better.



> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *didn't recognize Orlando Bloom - actually, forgot he was in the movie and spent the whole thing trying to figure out where I'd seen him before! Ack! *



For me it was Kiera Knightly (Star Wars: Episode I). I knew I'd seen her before.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Nov 29, 2004)

There are rumours circling round the net about a possible title for the sequal. Some composite artwork has been spotted with the title PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: TREASURES OF THE LOST ABYSS although this might just be the working title.

The Lost 'ABYSS' is in references to the first pirate ship that sailed in the caribbean apparently.

Also Keith Richards (as in the Rolling Stone!) has been signed up to play Jack Sparrow's dad!


----------



## Krystal (Dec 18, 2004)

I finally see the movie, I always find it in tv at the middle and think I would see it next time. But every time I see it schedule find something that get more my interest and forget it.  So after two months of that, finally took some day and see it.  I have to say that I enjoy it, Johnny's character was great and hilarious. I think his character was the one that get my attention during the movie. 

I really would look how the second part comes up.  



> _Originally posted by FeedMeTV _
> *
> Also Keith Richards (as in the Rolling Stone!) has been signed up to play Jack Sparrow's dad! *



That's going to be interesting. 

Krystal


----------



## FeedMeTV (Feb 22, 2005)

The title for Pirates of the Caribbean 2 is:

*Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest* 

and a rumoured release date is 7 July 2006

2006??? It's a bit far away isn't it? Anyhoo, I feel a new thread for this film coming along...


----------



## immortalem (Feb 23, 2005)

I can't wait till the sequel comes out.  I really liked the first one and I love Johnny Depp.  Hopefully, the second one will be as good as the first.


----------

